
Embed Node.js in GitBooks - kevinSuttle
https://plugins.gitbook.com/plugin/tonic
======
kevinSuttle
Also, this is awesome.
[https://twitter.com/kevinSuttle/status/672872967538364416](https://twitter.com/kevinSuttle/status/672872967538364416)

------
kevinSuttle
And now gists. Amazing response.
[https://plugins.gitbook.com/plugin/gist](https://plugins.gitbook.com/plugin/gist)

